

Ask HN: What do you think of mobile development tools? - haliax

Are you happy with the development tools for Android/iPhone? What would you change if you could?
======
bmelton
I've been working with Android SDK + Eclipse, and that seems fairly
straightforward, as far as the SDK arena goes. Having used Eclipse for some
time, I suppose it was familiar, so the pros and cons are effectively the pros
and cons of Eclipse, without really bearing on the Android SDK either way.

I keep trying to work with Appcelerator Titanium, but I haven't spent enough
time to have much of an opinion of it.

If we're talking hypotheticals, the one thing in mobile development I would
change is to figure out SOME way to build iOS apps without having a Mac. I
initially thought that Titanium gave me the ability to, but I was mistaken.

~~~
MeInHyperSpeed
You can also use IntelliJ IDEA for Android development:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/google_android.html#c...](http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/google_android.html#content)

